
iOS 13.5 Makes It Easier to Unlock an iPhone with Passcode When Wearing a Mask - tosh
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/04/29/apple-ios-13-5-passcode-unlock-faster/
======
throw03172019
Great to see this. It has been really annoying while wearing a mask!

I’m surprised it took this long after seeing how common masks have been in
Asia over the years.

